# ¿traducción de "Magíster" al alemán?



## Sebaspr

Estimadas, Estimados Foristas: 

¿Cómo sugerirían traducir el título de "Magíster" al alemán? Sería M. A. ? Otra pregunta: ¿"ordenamiento urbano" se traduciría como "Stadtplanung"?


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Habla Usted de "akademische Grade"? En este caso se traduce como "der Magister". Por ejemplo, "ein Magisterstudiengang". Me parece que necesitamos algún contexto para responder a la segunda pregunta. Pero en general "die Stadtplanung" suena bien.


----------



## Sebaspr

Gracias por su respuesta Nickle. Sí, hablo de un "akademischer Grad" (Maestría en español). No estoy seguro de que "Magister" sirva, porque en alemánpor "Magister" se entiende Magister Artium, que es un título (ya más bien en desuso) que corresponde a un estudio de más o menos cinco años de duración, mientras que el título al que me refiero - Magister - en Colombia corresponde a un título de maestría.


----------



## Sebaspr

...el título en español (de Colombia) que aparece en el diploma es "Magister en ordenamiento urbano". No sé, entonce, si debería traducirlo como "Master in Stadtplanung", "Master of Arts in Stadtplanung" o como "Magister in Stadtplanung". Por la razón que mencioné, "Magister" no me parece adecuado...


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Ya lo veo. Me parece que “Das Master-Studium Stadtplanung” significa la carrera (el programa) que estudia. Diría “Ich habe Stadtplanung als (Master)Hauptfach studiert“ para explicar que yo soy por la educación.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Sebaspr said:


> "Master in Stadtplanung"


Das klingt mir ganz gut.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Master in Stadtplanung 
Magister en ordenamiento urbano 

Master-Abschluss in Stadtplanung
Maestría en Planificación Urbana*_


----------



## Sebaspr

¡Muchas gracias por sus aportes!


----------

